# INTERVIEW WITH A DEVANSH: AUDIO RECORDING FROM MY EXCLUSIVE VC WITH @2000



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.





@Moggedbyevery1 @StrangerDanger @phukmikehok @currylightskin @RabidRosaries @Chinacurry @Preston @Biiyo03 @volcelfatcel


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 9, 2022)

typical pajeet accent . he sounds very scared ngl


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> typical pajeet accent . he sounds very scared ngl


it was a fun convo tbh, I got to meet the man behind the neotenous boy


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 9, 2022)

All I see and hear is you interviewing Tom cruise


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> it was a fun convo tbh, I got to meet the man behind the neotenous boy


hmm sounds good . hes a good guy albeit a bit of delusions and low iq


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> All I see and hear is you interviewing Tom cruise


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 9, 2022)

he sounds like the gentlemen I imagined

@StrangerDanger


----------



## gamma (Jun 9, 2022)

What is he saying? Something about being chad in Bulgaria?


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

gamma said:


> What is he saying? Something about being chad in Bulgaria?


him doing a beauty pajeet in bulgaria acc


----------



## gamma (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> him doing a beauty pajeet in bulgaria acc


A beauty competition?


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

gamma said:


> A beauty competition?


yes


----------



## Preston (Jun 9, 2022)

Home they brought the warrior dead.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> him doing a beauty pajeet in bulgaria acc


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Brutal, I don't know how to feel.... he talks like a genuine man, just confused....

This is like when the main character learns that the villain actually had a very sad back story or something....


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

i wish I recorded the part at the start where I soyed out hardcore at seeing him looking at me


----------



## gamma (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> him doing a beauty pajeet in bulgaria acc


@cloUder Watch out for Dev


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Brutal, I don't know how to feel.... he talks like a genuine man, just confused....
> 
> This is like when the main character learns that the villain actually had a very sad back story or something....


the japs were people too but we still had to drop the a-bomb on them to end the war

The natural world is brutal and devansh must be eaten


----------



## cloUder (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> him doing a beauty pajeet in bulgaria acc


wtf 
what is he doing here? ppl would just see him as a gypsy


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 9, 2022)

Guru Devansh


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

cloUder said:


> wtf
> what is he doing here? ppl would just see him as a gypsy


he went to do one when he was 17 but there was like an indian half of the panel or smth idk


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 9, 2022)

@VicMackey what has devansh revealed to you in this call


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> @VicMackey what has devansh revealed to you in this call



only things of note where:

- I asked him about the time these girls swarmed him after a dance and then it was literally just a bunch of people telling him 'well done for dancing'

- he once told his mother about some guy rating him low in dms 

- apparently his high school bullies called him a prettyboy or smth i didnt really hear


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> only things of note where:
> 
> - I asked him about the time these girls swarmed him after a dance and then it was literally just a bunch of people telling him 'well done for dancing'
> 
> ...


Gtfih exclusive information @Moggedbyevery1 @chaddyboi66


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1725173
> 
> View attachment 1725175
> 
> ...


Sounds like a pretty normal dude.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Sounds like a pretty normal dude.


admit I'm a truecel because I sound friendly and approachable please


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> only things of note where:
> 
> - I asked him about the time these girls swarmed him after a dance and then it was literally just a bunch of people telling him 'well done for dancing'
> 
> ...


Does he have many friends?


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> admit I'm a truecel because I sound friendly and approachable please


You sound nothing like I'd expect you to based on your appearance. I'd expect you to have a deep voice and like an east London thug accent.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Does he have many friends?


i forgot to ask man just ask him yourself tbh


----------



## oatmeal (Jun 9, 2022)

How is this guy a real human being


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> admit I'm a truecel because I sound friendly and approachable please


Btw I mean devansh sounds like a reasonable level headed dude. Not like a raving delusional lunatic like he is on here .


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> only things of note where:
> 
> - I asked him about the time these girls swarmed him after a dance and then it was literally just a bunch of people telling him 'well done for dancing'


So none of this was sexual @2000
Why the fuck do you say they swarmed you like they ever wanted to have sex 
Hope you realize your trueceldom right fucking now


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1725173
> 
> View attachment 1725175
> 
> ...


@This nigga has the thickest legit curry accent I've ever heard

Jfl still caging at the actual fact you actually called him wtf 


[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## bogii (Jun 9, 2022)

you sound low t as fuck man, your voice doesn't match your looks


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jun 9, 2022)

You sound like a professional interviewer lol


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> it was a fun convo tbh, I got to meet the man behind the neotenous boy


You had a friendly convo with him. No insults were hurled surprisingly. I guess it is just this forum that brings out the worst of us.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Btw I mean devansh sounds like a reasonable level headed dude. Not like a raving delusional lunatic like he is on here .


yeah no one ever acts how they do on the forum irl. I was pretty polite to devansh during the entire call apart from one moment at the start when I just said 'you look curry' over and over again while making animal noises over his protests.

It's just harder to be cruel to someone when directly speaking to them tbh, I have compassion even for ants.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

bogii said:


> you sound low t as fuck man, your voice doesn't match your looks


Thyroplasty would ascend him hard tbh.


----------



## gamma (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> - apparently his high school bullies called him a prettyboy or smth i didnt really hear


Over for white prettyboys like Dev in India. Indian women want dark masculine men with stubble 
@volcelfatcel


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Mirin badboy overlord Dravidian crime boss basically giving dev the plan to ruin @volcelfatcel s life by finding his pics and doxxing him for the last 2 minutes of the convo


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 9, 2022)

chaddyboi66 said:


> @2000 has the thickest legit curry accent I've ever heard
> 
> Jfl still caging at the actual fact you actually called him wtf
> 
> ...


He sounds like one of those curry narrators in the science videos


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

chaddyboi66 said:


> @2000 has the thickest legit curry accent I've ever heard
> 
> Jfl still caging at the actual fact you actually called him wtf
> 
> ...


It's not that thick. He sounds less curry than most of my friends back home.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

bogii said:


> you sound low t as fuck man, your voice doesn't match your looks


yh it is what it is but at least I have an NT talking pattern


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> yeah no one ever acts how they do on the forum irl. I was pretty polite to devansh during the entire call apart from one moment at the start when I just said 'you look curry' over and over again while making animal noises over his protests.
> 
> It's just harder to be cruel to someone when directly speaking to them tbh, I have compassion even for ants.


Yeah. You are probably nice af IRL. Would not expect you to ever bully someone.


----------



## bogii (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> yh it is what it is but at least I have an NT talking pattern


yeah true you sound like a friendly guy


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Mirin badboy overlord Dravidian crime boss basically giving dev the plan to ruin @volcelfatcel s life by finding his pics and doxxing him for the last 2 minutes of the convo


this wasnt the last 2 mins of the convo btw

he ended the call when I told him everyone who said he was super GL was making fun of him. I have it recorded too but it wont send for some reason


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

bogii said:


> yeah true you sound like a friendly guy


You're nice even on this forum.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jun 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> He sounds like one of those curry narrators in the science videos



call center scammer helping me unlock my pc and shit 💀💀💀


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> this wasnt the last 2 mins of the convo btw
> 
> he ended the call when I told him everyone who said he was super GL was making fun of him. I have it recorded too but it wont send for some reason


I guess he really is as delusional as we think.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> It's not that thick. He sounds less curry than most of my friends back home.


Most of your friends back home probably don't even speak English, this nigga claimed to be *fluent* in 3 languages...



[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> You sound like a professional interviewer lol


yeah I was trying to coax everything I could out of him, I'm very very good at bringing people out of their shell and making them comfortable with telling me stuff


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

chaddyboi66 said:


> Most of your friends back home probably don't even speak English.
> 
> 
> 
> [ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


They can speak English but with an accent.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> this wasnt the last 2 mins of the convo btw
> 
> he ended the call when I told him everyone who said he was super GL was making fun of him. I have it recorded too but it wont send for some reason


Fukk try to edit it into the post

This is weird af to hear people actually talk about psl irl 

It's like my dreams leaking into reality or something jfl


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jun 9, 2022)

Legit all I hear:


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Fukk try to edit it into the post
> 
> This is weird af to hear people actually talk about psl irl
> 
> It's like my dreams leaking into reality or something jfl


its not really interesting at all its just me talking and him switching off




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 9, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> he sounds like the gentlemen I imagined
> 
> @StrangerDanger


he sounds good he voicemogs the interviewer just needs to train on his english accent


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> he sounds good he voicemogs the interviewer just needs to train on his english accent


comment on my cadence bro


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> comment on my cadence bro


sounds decent just a tad bit higher than devansh voice


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> its not really interesting at all its just me talking and him switching off
> View attachment 1725234


I like your good yoir intuition is and how you can describe social situations 

Truly a mastermind Dravidian bull


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> comment on my cadence bro


when will you mic up with me and @ForeverRecession 
do you have warzone? join us and run trios tomorrow night


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> he sounds good he voicemogs the interviewer just needs to train on his english accent


Yeah I thought so too


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> I like your good yoir intuition is and how you can describe social situations
> 
> Truly a mastermind Dravidian bull


I am so so so upset I couldnt get the part where I first spoke to him on the call. His camera was on and this




was looking right at me. I legit started soying out like a kid 'holy shit man its you, you're real'


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> when will you mic up with me and @ForeverRecession
> do you have warzone? join us and run trios tomorrow night


I dont play any video games but i can vc on discord


----------



## jahsuuu (Jun 9, 2022)

So difficult to understand him with his accent and stuttering


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 9, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Mirin badboy overlord Dravidian crime boss basically giving dev the plan to ruin @volcelfatcel s life by finding his pics and doxxing him for the last 2 minutes of the convo





jahsuuu said:


> So difficult to understand him with his accent and stuttering


Stuttering is a kleinfelters symptom @2000 @chaddyboi66


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 9, 2022)

this is wholesome you get along so well I still don't get why you are fighting


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> this is wholesome you get along so well I still don't get why you are fighting


it ended on a bad note, he cut the call after I blackpilled him on gaslighting in the soundbite upstairs


----------



## jahsuuu (Jun 9, 2022)

@VicMackey I just realised who you sound like

His name is Vikk too jfl


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> I am so so so upset I couldnt get the part where I first spoke to him on the call. His camera was on and this
> View attachment 1725251
> was looking right at me. I legit started soying out like a kid 'holy shit man its you, you're real'


Fukkk the pic is literally so legendary and never fails to make me smile at least


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> soundbite upstairs


???


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Should just have a massive voice chat with him and all the bullies like a cod online lobby


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> @VicMackey I just realised who you sound like
> 
> His name is Vikk too jfl



my name isnt acc vic lol

but tbh he voice mogs me, im very very embarassed of my voice tbh. The first time I ever heard truman capote speak in a video was such a dopamine rush, I felt like a truecel standing next to a deformed plane crash survivor


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> ???





VicMackey said:


> its not really interesting at all its just me talking and him switching off
> View attachment 1725234


----------



## Preston (Jun 9, 2022)

You have a very pleasant voice kinda low T but you could be a narrator @VicMackey


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Fukkk the pic is literally so legendary and never fails to make me smile at least


THE quintessential devansh pic. Beats both the mirror gyno pic and the curry pic. He was looking quite bad in the vid btw, like he had dark circles and acne but the camera quality was very bad too. I wish I could have taken at least on screenshot but my phone was sperging out.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> its not really interesting at all its just me talking and him switching off
> View attachment 1725234


his internet probably cut out
and it isn't gaslighting btw its the truth


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> THE quintessential devansh pic. Beats both the mirror gyno pic and the curry pic. He was looking quite bad in the vid btw, like he had dark circles and acne but the camera quality was very bad too. I wish I could have taken at least on screenshot but my phone was sperging out.


Mates been losing sleep over all this drama


----------



## jahsuuu (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> but tbh he voice mogs me,


I agree but not by a lot


VicMackey said:


> im very very embarassed of my voice tbh.


It just sounds high pitched for a guy, and doesn’t match your pheno. I would expect an East Asian guy to have that kind of voice. Btw I remember you posted a video of yourself talking before, your voice now sounds much better than that.


VicMackey said:


> The first time I ever heard truman capote speak in a video was such a dopamine rush, I felt like a truecel standing next to a deformed plane crash survivor


Just looked him up, his voice is disgusting jfl


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> I agree but not by a lot
> 
> It just sounds high pitched for a guy, and doesn’t match your pheno. I would expect an East Asian guy to have that kind of voice. Btw I remember you posted a video of yourself talking before, your voice now sounds much better than that.
> 
> Just looked him up, his voice is disgusting jfl


i doesn't really look uncanny or anything when im talking irl but its a big shame imo, I would have such a great presence irl if I had a hexum tier voice cuz I'm low inhib, outgoing and good at making conversation. No point dwelling on it tho thats life

yeah capote was a quality guy but an utter subhuman. 5'1 too


----------



## Preston (Jun 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> his internet probably cut out
> and it isn't gaslighting btw its the truth


You can make fun of dev as much as you want but his confidence is on another level. Despite all the insults, despite the hundreds of threads made about him, despite the memes, despite the overwhelming odds he still gets back up like a champion boxer. Mirin his determination and never give up attitude.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> You can make fun of dev as much as you want but his confidence is on another level. Despite all the insults, despite the hundreds of threads made about him, despite the memes, despite the overwhelming odds he still gets back up like a champion boxer. Mirin his determination and never give up attitude.


yeah I dont know if it's in the clip but I gave him massive props for like a solid minute about the balls and resilience he has to just keep fighting on his own


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> You can make fun of dev as much as you want but his confidence is on another level. Despite all the insults, despite the hundreds of threads made about him, despite the memes, despite the overwhelming odds he still gets back up like a champion boxer. Mirin his determination and never give up attitude.


More resilient than a German soldier in 1945 Berlin


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 9, 2022)

Him being 6'5" explains everything. Fucking long potato face.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Him being 6'5" explains everything. Fucking long potato face.


im glad to see you in this thread btw, I always enjoy your takes on stuff

any thoughts on the content of the soundbite?


----------



## jahsuuu (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> i doesn't really look uncanny or anything when im talking irl but its a big shame imo, I would have such a great presence irl if I had a hexum tier voice cuz I'm low inhib, outgoing and good at making conversation. No point dwelling on it tho thats life


Age and height? It may still get deeper if you're younger than 22-23
But yeah voicepill is underrated. Just another thing we can't really control


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Age and height? It may still get deeper if you're younger than 22-23
> But yeah voicepill is underrated. Just another thing we can't really control


20, 5'11

I'm prolly gonna go get deepening surgery in turkey in the next two years after I get my infras done and that'll be it for me


----------



## deepweb1298 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> its not really interesting at all its just me talking and him switching off
> View attachment 1725234


Bruh did his brain just switch off when you told him the truth 😂


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

I should start doing a series where I interview various org characters tbh


----------



## bogii (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> 20, 5'11
> 
> I'm prolly gonna go get deepening surgery in turkey in the next two years after I get my infras done and that'll be it for me


u tried smoking cigs already?


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

bogii said:


> u tried smoking cigs already?


i used to smoke cigarettes but its bad for u so i stopped


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> I should start doing a series where I interview various org characters tbh


@averagejoe next


----------



## lonelycurry (Jun 9, 2022)

imagine caring about what this tech support accent 3 psl pajeet has to say,


----------



## jahsuuu (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> 20, 5'11
> 
> I'm prolly gonna go get deepening surgery in turkey in the next two years after I get my infras done and that'll be it for me


Btw does your family have higher pitched voices on average? Just wondering because you seem to have above average beard growth for your age, which wouldn’t be the case if you had low androgen levels.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> @averagejoe next


i really really wanted to do makinithappen a few months back tbh


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Btw does your family have higher pitched voices on average? Just wondering because you seem to have above average beard growth for your age, which wouldn’t be the case if you had low androgen levels.


no my dad's voice is average


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

chaddyboi66 said:


> Most of your friends back home probably don't even speak English, this nigga claimed to be *fluent* in 3 languages...
> 
> 
> 
> [ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


Depends how you define fluent. Most can understand college level texts.


----------



## Salludon (Jun 9, 2022)

Devansh and Vic talking on forum vs on call. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## chinpilled69 (Jun 9, 2022)

@VicMackey sounds like an average 12 year old in UK who just started his GCSEs lol.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jun 9, 2022)

Should've asked him more about what he thought of @chaddybhai

Jfl I'm basically famous now

[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Salludon said:


> Devansh and Vic talking on forum vs on call.
> 
> View attachment 1725334


hysterical but yeah I felt the expected compassion toward him when talking face to face 

will still be humiliating and taunting him on here tho if it's okay with you @2000


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> hysterical but yeah I felt the expected compassion toward him when talking face to face
> 
> will still be humiliating and taunting him on here tho if it's okay with you @2000


Why don't you 2 just get a room and fuck already


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

poop.


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1725173
> 
> View attachment 1725175
> 
> ...


lmao holy shit I hate the freshie bud bud ding ding pajeet accent

@2000 bro accentmaxx immediately PLEASE


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jun 9, 2022)

@2000 you would be incel here because of your accent. No one would believe you are med


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> my name isnt acc vic lol
> 
> but tbh he voice mogs me, im very very embarassed of my voice tbh. The first time I ever heard truman capote speak in a video was such a dopamine rush, I felt like a truecel standing next to a deformed plane crash survivor


It is something that can be fixed pretty easily. Thyroplasty is a relatively simple procedure and you can get it done in turkey. Your voice will be congruent with your looks and this will def increase your SMV.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> @2000 you would be incel here because of your accent. No one would believe you are med


Just because of the accent. Is it really that bad? Cause I sound kind of similar lol. Not as heavy as his but it is still there.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> lmao holy shit I hate the freshie bud bud ding ding pajeet accent
> 
> @2000 bro accentmaxx immediately PLEASE


Easier said than done bro. If I try to fraud a non-curry accent, I come across as tryhard. Can only hope it mellows out after living in the west for a while.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Btw does your family have higher pitched voices on average? Just wondering because you seem to have above average beard growth for your age, which wouldn’t be the case if you had low androgen levels.


This is cope btw. Beard growth does not have much of a correlation with T levels. It has to with your genetics entirely. Also, his beard growth is not above average for his age lol. I had a full beard at 16 and so did many other curries in my school.


----------



## jahsuuu (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> This is cope btw. Beard growth does not have much of a correlation with T levels. It has to with your genetics entirely.


Beard growth is due to genetics but the growth is triggered by androgens like DHT, which is also responsible for deepening voice. I meant if lack of DHT was responsible for a high pitched voice then it would probably also result in below average beard growth for the person’s pheno.


Pakicel said:


> Also, his beard growth is not above average for his age lol. I had a full beard at 16 and so did many other curries in my school.


Most people I see with his pheno don’t have a full beard


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> So none of this was sexual @2000
> Why the fuck do you say they swarmed you like they ever wanted to have sex
> Hope you realize your trueceldom right fucking now


I never revealed anything about the dance show in conversation.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

2000 said:


> I never revealed anything about the dance show in conversation.


@VicMackey , when did I ever mention about the dance show and getting swarmed by girls to you? 
That's true, but I never mentioned it.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

2000 said:


> @VicMackey , when did I ever mention about the dance show and getting swarmed by girls to you?
> That's true, but I never mentioned it.


yes you did lmao it was right after you said you only made the thread about loox in retaliation not cuz you thought he was acc ugly


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> yes you did lmao it was right after you said you only made the thread about loox in retaliation not cuz you thought he was acc ugly


Well, the dance show thing is completely true, I was requested for pictures by women.
Loox is jock but ogre, he'll have high appeal amongst low class women.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jun 9, 2022)

Preston said:


> You can make fun of dev as much as you want but his confidence is on another level. Despite all the insults, despite the hundreds of threads made about him, despite the memes, despite the overwhelming odds he still gets back up like a champion boxer. Mirin his determination and never give up attitude.











Why are curries so arrogant and delusional?


Despite being on average the least desirable males on the planet. It amazes me that @Zer0/∞ has the nerve to talk shit.




looksmax.org




mirin low inhib curry arrogance tbh tbh






_no but srs..._


@Dev's just delusional about his own smv and refuses to accept the brutal blackpilled reality about the way he looks.

Instead unironically choosing to eat up all the gaslighting his female relatives or even niggas here tell him about looking like a curry Tom Cruise and shit Jfl.


[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> yes you did lmao it was right after you said you only made the thread about loox in retaliation not cuz you thought he was acc ugly


Zaynbrah sent me this - 




@phukmikehok - please clear it here brother.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jun 9, 2022)

2000 said:


> Well, the dance show thing is completely true, I was requested for pictures by women.
> Loox is jock but ogre, he'll have high appeal amongst low class women.











@2000 vs @loox - Devansh *Mogg Battle*


JFL at this Poop-Skinned Dravidian dalit kutte kutte Curry ass nigga Devansh What in the name of god is this?!! His physique looks like he has blasted the cheapest roids found in the market. His goddamn face is like he makes out with tarmac 24/7, weird mouth area, long mid-face, flat face...




looksmax.org




@loox


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

2000 said:


> Well, the dance show thing is completely true, I was requested for pictures by women.
> Loox is jock but ogre, he'll have high appeal amongst low class women.


Loox is a chadlite imo.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

2000 said:


> Zaynbrah sent me this -
> View attachment 1725853
> 
> @phukmikehok - please clear it here brother.


Why did you dox your name over here btw? Low IQ tbh.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

2000 said:


> Zaynbrah sent me this -
> View attachment 1725853
> 
> @phukmikehok - please clear it here brother.


@phukmikehok tbh i'd meet you irl if you promise not to bully me in a gc behind my back after parting ways


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Loox is a chadlite imo.


Loox is not a conventional Chad, he would have extremely low appeal, he has bones but not a very impressive face, low harmony and not good individual features. 
He is the bang opposite of what loox is - 




High class and high appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Why did you dox your name over here btw? Low IQ tbh.


Never doxxed my name, my first username was devnfs5, that's not even my full name.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

2000 said:


> Never doxxed my name, my first username was devnfs5, that's not even my full name.


How did these guys find your youtube channel and your mum's fb profile? You must have leaked your surname.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

why is he so yellow lmao

@phukmikehok newone mogs him


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> How did these guys find your youtube channel and your mum's fb profile? You must have leaked your surname.


I have no clue man, I swear 
They might've just reverse image searched my pictures, first found my YouTube video and then found the Facebook account.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1725865
> why is he so yellow lmao
> 
> @phukmikehok newone mogs him


He's 50 plus and being in modelling you always have makeup on and harsh lighting too, that has an apparent affect on skin.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

2000 said:


> I have no clue man, I swear
> They might've just reverse image searched my pictures, first found my YouTube video and then found the Facebook account.


Why did you post your pics publicly? That was a terrible idea. Everyone here knows who you are now. And future users will definitely find out about you.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1725865
> why is he so yellow lmao
> 
> @phukmikehok newone mogs him


Who's newone? 
It's cope if you think he mogs him, Salih is one of the best looking maesthtic Chads ever


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Why did you post your pics publicly? That was a terrible idea. Everyone here knows who you are now. And future users will definitely find out about you.


How do you get rated without pic reveal?


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

2000 said:


> Who's newone?
> It's cope if you think he mogs him, Salih is one of the best looking maesthtic Chads ever


an old user


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> an old user
> View attachment 1725877


Nice eyebrows and eye spacing. But he really doesn't mog Salih. He's chadlite overall though.


----------



## justinzayn (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1725173
> 
> View attachment 1725175
> 
> ...


top recording
at 1:21
"they leaked" "THEY"?????
no mention of my name,was banned for almost a month,26jfl reacts in an hour almost 500plus views,no tribute for me
where is my medal,where is my shout out?
sad
i love how @WontStopNorwooding mentioned me in the next thread after doxx thread got deleted,how white users have more respect for me then indians,GODDAMN BADBOY wonstopnorwooding best user 7pls plus aryan god,thank you bro
and thank you chaddyboi and wannabejock

anyways we mogg


----------



## phukmikehok (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> View attachment 1725865
> why is he so yellow lmao
> 
> @phukmikehok newone mogs him


He's a chaddam and mogs Newone to bits but he's still v overrated. Mogged hard by someone like Cruise if we compare just candids of them when young. Photoshoot pics don't mean shit.






His eyebrows in that pic people spam are nothing like what they're really like.

Also, he's a giga Framelet irl.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

phukmikehok said:


> He's a chaddam and mogs Newone to bits but he's still v overrated. Mogged hard by someone like Cruise if we compare just candids of them when young. Photoshoot pics don't mean shit
> 
> View attachment 1725934
> 
> ...


cruise is better looking than i remember i watched the old top cun and his eye area is godtier tbh 

i like it more than gandys


----------



## justinzayn (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> him doing a *beauty pajeet* in bulgaria acc





VicMackey said:


> it ended on a bad note, he cut the call after I blackpilled him* on gaslighting in the soundbite upstairs*


uk born @VicMackey with the perfect english
all of your threads are about dev
bully dev and get respect from indians and west users
he looks afghan and thats it


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> uk born @VicMackey with the perfect english
> all of your threads are about dev
> bully dev and get respect from indians and west users


beauty pajeet is me making a joke


----------



## Hueless (Jun 9, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> typical pajeet accent . he sounds very scared ngl


Keep crying for the spanish mogger


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jun 9, 2022)

@VicMackey you can do interviews for living

maybe you can do podcast with looksmax users


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> @VicMackey you can do interviews for living
> 
> maybe you can do podcast with looksmax users


i unironically wouldnt mind doing the latter

maybe for my next guest @Pakicel on vc


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> i unironically wouldnt mind doing the latter
> 
> maybe for my next guest @Pakicel on vc


yeah, just the accents might be mocked on too much, but what can we non-native users do about that lol


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> yeah, just the accents might be mocked on too much, but what can we non-native users do about that lol


all the best forum characters (barring makinithppen) dont have english as their first language tbh


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> i unironically wouldnt mind doing the latter
> 
> maybe for my next guest @Pakicel on vc


Nah. Would just get roasted like dev. Also, don't make the kind of delusional claims about my looks like he does lol.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> all the best forum characters (barring makinithppen) dont have english as their first language tbh


I was actually born in the UK and moved to curryland when I was 9. Just moved back to the UK recently.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Nah. Would just get roasted like dev. Also, don't make the kind of delusional claims about my looks like he does lol.


your one would be more about addressing your out of the norm theories on looks and not you yourself. Imo it would be fun, think about it


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> your one would be more about addressing your out of the norm theories on looks and not you yourself. Imo it would be fun, think about it


A lot of what I say is trolling and exaggeration but with an inkling of truth.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> A lot of what I say is trolling and exaggeration but with an inkling of truth.


i always thought you were super serious tbh


----------



## chinpilled69 (Jun 9, 2022)

Tbh, Devansh accent isn’t even bad considering he lives in India so can’t troll him here. If he lived here in UK for a year or two, I can imagine him speaking better then most people in UK. I think foreign person think everyone in UK speaks English like you see in the political setting/parliament. Trust me an average UK accent is disgusting, just watch love island.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> A lot of what I say is trolling and exaggeration but with an inkling of truth.


tho you still have interesting theories on ethnic smv and stuff


----------



## the BULL (Jun 9, 2022)

dev sounds like he's being held hostage ngl. barely can speak


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> i always thought you were super serious tbh


A lot of the shit on this site is projection from self-hating dravidians. Like many of them will tell someone like you to bleach their skin for example. They don't understand that having lighter skin is not always better and the kind of light skin you would need can't be achieved through artificial means. By telling someone like you to BBCmax, I mean you should try to play to your niche the most i.e. low trust masc rather than trying to change your skin tone and risk looking uncanny.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> tho you still have interesting theories on ethnic smv and stuff


If you actually apply most of the shit indians on here you say to real life, you would never see so many dark indians dating and even slaying decent looking to attractive women. I saw it all the time in curryland. I see it all the time here in the west. Yeah. Light ethnics have an advantage over darker ones but the difference is nowhere near as big as they make it out to be on this site. And, as much as you find this hard to believe, there are some women who would prefer a darker indian over a more caucasian looking one. Especially, some white women. I mean. Think about it. If you are gonna date outside your race, why would you choose an indian who looks like this:






It would not be that different from dating a white guy of similar PSL physically. The ones who want to date indians are gonna want to date the ones who actually look stereotypically indian. Else, what is the point?


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

2000 said:


> How do you get rated without pic reveal?


In DMs. And PM good raters who don't sugarcoat. Btw you aren't even looksmaxxing and don't believe you need to improve so what is the point of getting rated?


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> If you actually apply most of the shit indians on here you say to real life, you would never see so many dark indians dating and even slaying decent looking to attractive women. I saw it all the time in curryland. I see it all the time here in the west. Yeah. Light ethnics have an advantage over darker ones but the difference is nowhere near as big as they make it out to be on this site. And, as much as you find this hard to believe, there are some women who would prefer a darker indian over a more caucasian looking one. Especially, some white women. I mean. Think about it. If you are gonna date outside your race, why would you choose an indian who looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 1726246
> 
> ...


save it for the podcast buddy boyo


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> save it for the podcast buddy boyo


What I said is very fucking reasonable. Nothing memeworthy about it.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> What I said is very fucking reasonable. Nothing memeworthy about it.


its not a meme thing its just a looksmax figure of note thing


----------



## chinpilled69 (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> If you actually apply most of the shit indians on here you say to real life, you would never see so many dark indians dating and even slaying decent looking to attractive women. I saw it all the time in curryland. I see it all the time here in the west. Yeah. Light ethnics have an advantage over darker ones but the difference is nowhere near as big as they make it out to be on this site. And, as much as you find this hard to believe, there are some women who would prefer a darker indian over a more caucasian looking one. Especially, some white women. I mean. Think about it. If you are gonna date outside your race, why would you choose an indian who looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 1726246
> 
> ...


I see more dark Indians in relationship tbh then lighter Indians at my uni in UK. It’s also about the game I think dark indians have more of a bad boy vibe and are more NT. I think putting up that picture means nothing even the top 5% Indian/Paki in colouring don’t come anywhere close to that guy. 

I have seen Indians dating white girls but usually the guy is tall and at least average while the girl is <= LTB. Honestly, I feel bad because they could be dating a better looking girl from our own race.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

chinpilled69 said:


> I see more dark Indians in relationship tbh then lighter Indians at my uni in UK. It’s also about the game I think dark indians have more of a bad boy vibe and are more NT. I think putting up that picture means nothing even the top 5% Indian/Paki in colouring don’t come anywhere close to that guy.
> 
> I have seen Indians dating white girls but usually the guy is tall and at least average while the girl is <= LTB. Honestly, I feel bad because they could be dating a better looking girl from our own race.


tbh man. I've decided im only fw my looksmatches + regardless of pheno from now on. White guys can have the white girls tbh and I want my kids to look like me anyway


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

chinpilled69 said:


> I see more dark Indians in relationship tbh then lighter Indians at my uni in UK. It’s also about the game I think dark indians have more of a bad boy vibe and are more NT. I think putting up that picture means nothing even the top 5% Indian/Paki in colouring don’t come anywhere close to that guy.
> 
> I have seen Indians dating white girls but usually the guy is tall and at least average while the girl is <= LTB. Honestly, I feel bad because they could be dating a better looking girl from our own race.


That's an exaggeration. There are a lot of Pakistanis with phenos like that. It's not a one in a million thing. Remember there are like 20-30 million pashtuns in Pakistan then there are Balochis, kalash people etc. I mean you would find many Pakistanis with white skin and blue eyes for example. I'd say that dudes pheno is like 1 in 10 amongst upper class pakis. 

But yeah, ethnics are taxxed and better off dating other ethnics.


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> tbh man. I've decided im only fw my looksmatches + regardless of pheno from now on. White guys can have the white girls tbh and I want my kids to look like me anyway


You ex looked decent tbh. I would be pretty content ltring her. But yeah. You are probably better off dating women of your pheno.


----------



## chinpilled69 (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> That's an exaggeration. There are a lot of Pakistanis with phenos like that. It's not a one in a million thing. Remember there are like 20-30 million pashtuns in Pakistan then there are Balochis, kalash people etc. I mean you would find many Pakistanis with white skin and blue eyes for example. I'd say that dudes pheno is like 1 in 10 amongst upper class pakis.
> 
> But yeah, ethnics are taxxed and better off dating other ethnics.


I will speak about the UK.

I live in North side of UK where 70% of Pakistanis are from Kashmir side. Average Colouring + Pheno of Pakistani men and Indian men in UK is hardly distinguishable. When you guys compare here between Indian and Pakistani colouring, you guys show a guy from south India with black skin and in Pakistan you choose like Pashtun people. That doesn’t mean shit in reality. Most of the Indians who have migrated to UK recently are myself from like central/north India like states of Gujarat + Indian students who come to study over here from major cities like Delhi and Mumbai.

JFL. I have never seen Pakistani men or women in UK (real life) with blue eyes or green/hazel eyes. I know hazel/green eyes exist with paki girls, seen it on few TikTok girls but that’s extremely rare.

I will give you the credit that average pheno + colouring of paki women in UK is much better then Indian women.


----------



## VicMackey (Jun 9, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You ex looked decent tbh. I would be pretty content ltring her. But yeah. You are probably better off dating women of your pheno.


yes but imo the awkwardness of being around her all white family would overwhelm me with how uncomfortable even minor culture differences are


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 9, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> yes


Isn't that for girls?? Or like a MM contest?


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 10, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> In DMs. And PM good raters who don't sugarcoat. Btw you aren't even looksmaxxing and don't believe you need to improve so what is the point of getting rated?


Again, trace all the threads back to devnfs5, I have never made a rate thread about me. I only sent direct messages, people whom I trusted were unscrupulous enough to leak those pictures and make fun of me. 
Includes scumbags like @volcelfatcel , @WannabeJock , @Haven @gamma etc.


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> dev sounds like he's being held hostage ngl. barely can speak


The guy though was polite enough, did put me in a difficult position, cause all of this was awkward for me beforehand and then he started negating my every claim.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 10, 2022)

2000 said:


> Again, trace all the threads back to devnfs5, I have never made a rate thread about me. I only sent direct messages, people whom I trusted were unscrupulous enough to leak those pictures and make fun of me.
> Includes scumbags like @volcelfatcel , @WannabeJock , @Haven @gamma etc.


I remember you telling me that you were a late bloomer like Tom cruise or how you had cheekbones similar to Tyson ballou


----------



## Deleted member 18810 (Jun 10, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> I remember you telling me that you were a late bloomer like Tom cruise or how you had cheekbones similar to Tyson ballou


Tom Cruise - yes 
Ballou - No 
I only claimed that Ballou has similar colouring(now don't try to negate that by showing my pictures in darker lighting his in the brightest possible lighting)


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Jun 10, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Easier said than done bro. If I try to fraud a non-curry accent, I come across as tryhard. Can only hope it mellows out after living in the west for a while.


Why would it be easier said than done? Just work on your pronounciation of different letters and words and practice regularly.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jun 10, 2022)

Why do you sound like a 13 year old minecraft youtuber


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jun 10, 2022)

All I hear in the background


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Jun 11, 2022)

Never knew volcelfatcel was chadlite. How tall is he? Also jfl at you being 20 , you look like a late 20s British hood gang member who knifes people for pennies. You just need thyroplasty to become dominant af in social situations. Easy CEO material if youre as low inhib as you say you are. 

Funniest shit to me is still the fact that apparently the forum was bullying Devansh over his height for so long and it was only after forum bullies scouted his facebook that it became clear he was 6'5 . jfl what stopped him from just posting a pic


----------



## 5ft1 (Jun 11, 2022)

You and @StreegeReturn have voices that don't match your face


----------



## 5ft1 (Jun 11, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Never knew volcelfatcel was chadlite. How tall is he? Also jfl at you being 20 , you look like a late 20s British hood gang member who knifes people for pennies. You just need thyroplasty to become dominant af in social situations. Easy CEO material if youre as low inhib as you say you are.
> 
> Funniest shit to me is still the fact that apparently the forum was bullying Devansh over his height for so long and it was only after forum bullies scouted his facebook that it became clear he was 6'5 . jfl what stopped him from just posting a pic


I think he's 5'10 and he's a mogger ye


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 6, 2022)

I don't get the hate? He could be a model. You don't need to be a PSL god to do so.

When will I be on the podcast?


----------

